# My definitive TV tech guide.



## TestECull

You forgot the trusty, reliable Cathode Ray Tube. Without CRTs, you wouldn't be able to watch TV OR post on this forum, as LCD's wouldn't be around. No CRT = No need for a smaller, lighter tech, we're trying to find something that'll show a damn pic!


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
You forgot the trusty, reliable Cathode Ray Tube. Without CRTs, you wouldn't be able to watch TV OR post on this forum, as LCD's wouldn't be around. No CRT = No need for a smaller, lighter tech, we're trying to find something that'll show a damn pic!

Read again, CRT is in there.

Quote:

The most common (until the last few years) has been CRT. Everyone on Overclock.net has seen a CRT monitor before, the same principal works in CRT projectors. The work by either having three CRT's (one for Red, Blue and Green), one black-and-white CRT and a spinning color wheel that adds the color or one color CRT with red, green and blue phosphors. A CRT is a Cathode Ray Tube, basically a vacuum tube that has a cathode (a filament that is heated-up, think of a light bulb) vacuum sealed in a glass "tube", electrodes and anodes. The word "Ray" in CRT, is referring to a stream of electrodes that are naturally emitted off a heated cathode. Since electrons are negative and anodes are positive, the electrons are attracted to the anodes. Since this attraction is done inside the tube, the electrons can be manipulated by the anodes. The electrons are focused into a beam by a focusing anode. This beam is then accelerated by (you guessed it) an accelerating beam. This beam then flies out of the vacuum and hits the screen on the end of the tube. This screen is painted with a phosphorous material, which glows when the beam hits it.

Let's assume for this example that our example CRT TV has 3 individual CRT's for Red, Blue and Green. Each CRT will fire its beam when that specific color is needed on the screen. So firing different CRT's at different times will produce different colors.

However, in a CRT the beam is focused, so how can it change to have red only cover a specific spot on the screen? This is done by steering coils. At the rear of the CRT there are two steering coils (basically copper wiring wrapped up). This creates magnetic fields within the CRT, allowing the beam to be positioned in any location. Each of the steering coils controls a different axis of movement. One controls vertical and one controls horizontal. By varying the amount of voltage applied to an individual coil, you can dictate where on the screen you want the image.


----------



## TaiDinh

Thank you Mmansueto. That was a great read! This thread shouldn't be hiding in the off-topic section either!


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Thank you Mmansueto. That was a great read! This thread shouldn't be hiding in the off-topic section either!

Thanks. i agree, but i asked Taeric where it should go, and i was advised "in the off-topic" section. if anyone has a recommendation where this could go, within the rules, please let me know.

thanks again


----------



## Mmansueto

bump


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, nice work, it was a good read.


----------



## Mmansueto

thank you. I want to see how i can move this out of the Off-Topic sectio, so more people can get some info from it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

to the monitors and displays section?


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
to the monitors and displays section?

But Taeric said it should be in the off-topic section. =/


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
But Taeric said it should be in the off-topic section. =/

Yeah, that is why i put it in here. Maybe, if it gets enough posts, they will say it is ok to post it there. We will see.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmmm, that seems odd, if i heard of a guide on tv tech, thats the first place i would head, but i guess if this is where you were told it should go you better listen.


----------



## Chozart

Thread moved to 'monitors and displays'. And , it's stuck


----------



## TaiDinh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Thread moved to 'monitors and displays'. And , it's stuck









Yay!


----------



## Mmansueto

Thank you Chozart. maybe it will get more attention here instead of the Off-Topic section.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

way to go chozart!
and congrats mmansueto.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


way to go chozart!
and congrats mmansueto.


thank you. please let me know, if you guys want to see anything else in here. i will update this constantly, if everyone thinks it is worth it.


----------



## Mmansueto

daily bump. Make any suggestions on things you would like to see in here.


----------



## Mmansueto

daily bump.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

bump?
its been stickied already


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


bump?
its been stickied already










I bumped it so it would appear in the top threads on the main page.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ah, gotcha, then a free bump


----------



## BugBash

Ya missing PAL and SECAM video standards and SCART leads! were not all from that side of the pond!








Very nice guide! I gotta DLP projector!









+REP


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BugBash*


Ya missing PAL and SECAM video standards and SCART leads! were not all from that side of the pond!








Very nice guide! I gotta DLP projector!









+REP


Great. I am looking for more suggestions. I will add those things this week. Thank you.


----------



## wierdo124

Amazing, +rep!

Check out my guides too, let me know what you think!


----------



## kennymester

You have to get some info up there about LaserVue Tv's.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kennymester*


You have to get some info up there about LaserVue Tv's.


Will do. i am in the process of updating it with PAL, SECAM and SCART, so i will add LaserVue as well. I am putting a future TV tech section in there as well. Big update in a while.


----------



## kennymester

Won't be future for too long, its coming out in September.


----------



## TaiDinh

Can you add anything related to... TV ruins your eyes. TV gives off radiation. Sitting too close is bad. Those are the three things people kept on telling me a few years back. The first time I heard about the radiation thing, I responded, "







!"


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
Can you add anything related to... TV ruins your eyes. TV gives off radiation. Sitting too close is bad. Those are the three things people kept on telling me a few years back. The first time I heard about the radiation thing, I responded, "







!"

Sure. Great idea. I didn't think about that.


----------



## Mattb2e

Good read, I enjoyed it







. One question I have about monitors and Tv sets regarding High Definition is whats the difference between a HD tv and a HD LCD monitor? Being that LCD's have better resolutions than tv's do, does that technically make a 24" monitor HD? Maybe you could throw that in there as well, the difference between HD tv sets and monitors that can display high resolutions


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*


Good read, I enjoyed it







. One question I have about monitors and Tv sets regarding High Definition is whats the difference between a HD tv and a HD LCD monitor? Being that LCD's have better resolutions than tv's do, does that technically make a 24" monitor HD? Maybe you could throw that in there as well, the difference between HD tv sets and monitors that can display high resolutions










Will do. I have slacked off on the updating. i have 5 pages of updates coming.

To answer your main question though, yes a 24" LCD monitor is HD. A HD Monitor can support higher resolutions than a TV can. For instance a 24" monitor can handle 1920 x 1200 resolution (2304000 pixels) vs a 1080p TV's (1920 x 1080) 2,073,600 pixels.


----------



## blackbuilder

nice, I think you should continue its worth it.


----------



## Mmansueto

I have been off for a while. I will have an update to this thread soon.


----------



## akrEAGLE

Awesome guide!

Also if you're going to update it, you might want to add WLED and RGBLED into the LED LCD section.

You probably already know this but;

WLED = White LED backlight, but the white LED's have a very low color temperature which makes them look almost blue. This causes a slight blue tint to the image.

RGBLED - Red, Green, and Blue LED backlight. It uses Red, green and blue LED's to create an image with the proper ~6200 kelvin color temperature, rather than just using white LED's. This allows the LED's color to match the color of the pixel, therefore providing an image with much better color accuracy.

And one more thing, the bandwidth of HDMI and DVI cables can be much greater than 4.9GB/s, for example there are HDMI cables from monster which can reach up to 14GB/s or so.

This guide is truly helpful though, I've never seen so much info compiled into one page!


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akrEAGLE*


Awesome guide!

Also if you're going to update it, you might want to add WLED and RGBLED into the LED LCD section.

You probably already know this but;

WLED = White LED backlight, but the white LED's have a very low color temperature which makes them look almost blue. This causes a slight blue tint to the image.

RGBLED - Red, Green, and Blue LED backlight. It uses Red, green and blue LED's to create an image with the proper ~6200 kelvin color temperature, rather than just using white LED's. This allows the LED's color to match the color of the pixel, therefore providing an image with much better color accuracy.

And one more thing, the bandwidth of HDMI and DVI cables can be much greater than 4.9GB/s, for example there are HDMI cables from monster which can reach up to 14GB/s or so.

This guide is truly helpful though, I've never seen so much info compiled into one page!


thanks! I have not had a chance to update this in a while. If anyone wants to contribute anything, please feel free.


----------

